

Looking for technical co-founder - mojoey

I am looking for a front- and back-end developer to take on as a technical co-founder in a social networking website geared toward patients with chronic illnesses.  I am a patient with such an illness for 5 years and have witnessed first-hand the critical need for the features provided by the website.  My personal background is in marketing, tax consulting and financial analysis, and legal dispute analysis.<p>Based on market research, the target market is approximately 44-61 million patients and the segment of the our target market most likely to use our site is approximately 16-21 million patients.  We are offering e-patients a combined service that is currently non-existent in the marketplace so there is no direct competition at this time.  However, we will be indirectly competing with sites such as curetogether.com, patientslikeme.com, revolutionhealth.com, and webMD.com<p>Currently this is a bootstrapped startup so I am looking for a compatible partner that shares my long-term vision for the project, not an independent contractor.  Several angel  investors have expressed interest in the project when the development and maintenance demands begin to require such funding.<p>Please contact me at: m0joey83@gmail.com
======
elliottcarlson
You should provide some contact information for those interested.

~~~
mojoey
Thank you Elliot

